# にほんじん



## Cyndaquil (Dec 6, 2008)

I need to talk to someone in japanese who can talk back in japanese and is rather experienced and can help me somewhat by telling me if I said something wrong and tell me what they said if I don't understand (Sorry for all the ands). If anyone is interested in helping me through WLM (Windows Live Messanger), just post your Hotmail/Live address here and put me as a friend. More than one person to talk to in japanese would be great. My live address is tigertickles@live.com(don't ask). (To anyone that helps : ありがと)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 6, 2008)

There are services such as lang-8.com and livemocha.com that let you type in Japanese and have it be correctd by others. You could use Skype or ICQ to actually talk to the people. I'm pretty sure that there are plenty of Japanese learning forums where could also post this and find native speakers.

I don't know if there are any spekers here, though.


----------

